# Gun Safety Gone Wrong



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)




----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

It's portrayed as funny with canned laughing in the background. Not funny.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

ok, I turned off my serious mode, then laughed my ass off.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

When I worked at the Beach we had a wannabe gang member show off his new piece (if memory serves me it was a davis 380 - yeah top of the line). Seems he loaded it forgot to put the safety on and shoved it into his waist band with his finger on the trigger. shot off - literally - his left cojohne. Funny? No. Poetic justice? Yeah.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I thought it was funny. What pissed me off was that Plaxico was never allowed to possess a handgun in New York. OK he was stupid for shooting himself but there should have been no criminality attached.


----------

